# Space Marine Rhinos



## JamW (Nov 26, 2012)

Due to an enforced clearout (Wife's fault) I've got a load of 40K stuff to get shot of either for cash or perhaps a trade for some Necromunda stuff (which she's letting me keep!). 

First up - the Rhinos.

I've got 3 Rhinos still on sprues with transfers - no box and one set of instructions. I've also got a built and mostly painted Rhino with Ultramarine forge world doors and front panel. I'd let the lot go for £60 + P&P 










Payment by Paypal and would post pretty much anywhere (will calculate postage once destination known)

Cheers,

J


----------

